# Tornek-Rayville Series II Update



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

All,

Not sure if you saw the MKII post on Facebook yesterday. Bill posted the following beautiful photo of a T-R Series I










I jumped on the opportunity to ask if the Series II will become available in the coming year. His response was "yes, that is the plan".

Exciting news !
:-D
Neily


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

That's about as perfect a minute hand as I've ever seen on a watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Meh. Shouldn't cover the entire chapter ring imho.

Love that strap though.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Next year? "The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry."

Hopefully its a ready to wear line.


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

Possibly my next mkii... Might sell the paradive for this 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.bluedog (Jan 18, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Meh. Shouldn't cover the entire chapter ring imho.
> 
> Love that strap though.


I believe the tr-900 had a minute hand that covered the whole ring.

I'm hoping I manage to get one of the series II's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

I like. I hope there is a version with date as well.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

something to look forward to...


----------



## El Chihuahua (Jun 23, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted but I found this last week when looking for news on the Graywater.

I am highly interested in the Graywater but I cannot do it right now.

Pre-order: Stingray II - Stingray II - Specialist Series

Good luck and happy holidays.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

When the time comes I will own a TR, even if I have to sell my Kingston plank in order to buy it.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

NWP627 said:


> When the time comes I will own a TR, even if I have to sell my Kingston plank in order to buy it.


I agree. I have two Kingston's, would gladly let one go for a TR. I'm also hoping for a date version as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T.Rayville (Jan 9, 2016)

Neily_San said:


> All,
> 
> Not sure if you saw the MKII post on Facebook yesterday. Bill posted the following beautiful photo of a T-R Series I
> 
> ...


Fantastic News!!


----------



## redmachine (Dec 27, 2016)

Hope to buy one of the torneks with the date. Unfortunately pre-orders are closed.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

redmachine said:


> Hope to buy one of the torneks with the date. Unfortunately pre-orders are closed.


They're only closed temporarily. The MkII TR has a unique history. They had to make a certain number in order to register the trade name, so approx. 12 were produced in a hurry just for that purpose.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Would probably sell the paradive for this one. I'm reaching maximum watch velocity here. Particularly with the KW on the way at some point. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Pentameter said:


> They're only closed temporarily. The MkII TR has a unique history. They had to make a certain number in order to register the trade name, so approx. 12 were produced in a hurry just for that purpose.


Interesting. Could you tell us more? I heard he bought the rights to the name. Thats all I know.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

That is one cool watch. I am sure they will sell out fast when they come available.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I've always thought this was a true heritage watch. I'm keep my eye out of the next batch of preorders.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm new to MKII watches and to plank order, group 1, 2, 3...can you explain me how does it work normally?
I'd like to own a MKII since i saw how Bill works, and i'd like it to be a Stingray or Tornek-Rayville.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

gabbro said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to MKII watches and to plank order, group 1, 2, 3...can you explain me how does it work normally?
> I'd like to own a MKII since i saw how Bill works, and i'd like it to be a Stingray or Tornek-Rayville.


Plank orders and pre-order groups are for limited edition (LE) forum projects only. Production models offered on the Mk II boutique are ordered conventionally, though there may be a few weeks between order and fulfillment as Bill hand assembles, QCs, and tests each watch individually.

P.S. There are trolls on the forum who snark about having to wait for years for a Mk II watch. That's BS, forum projects are long-term investment opportunities where forum members are consulting with each other and Mk II on the design of the watch, then Bill starts finding and evaluating the parts. It is very different from ordering a watch from the boutique.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> gabbro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Well, it's strange, but i would be glad to wait four years for something quite perfect, coming from such a team work. 
Ok, so i hope to become a owner of a "normal" (definitely uncorrect) MKII first, and hopefully a member of the MKII community


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

If you like the Omega Seamaster 300 look (the original), that project is in progress, not sure if there are open slots. Last I thought I heard, there were. Bill has a prototype that he's shared on Instagram a lot.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, there's an interesting thread on the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms going on right now over in the Dive Watch forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/orig...figuration-worn-jacques-cousteau-3996322.html

There's a link posted on page 2 that gives a bit of history for the FF, including discussion of the US's "Rayville Tornek" [sic] variant.


----------

